# Don't understand why hamster has died.



## Woodysausage

I found him in his bed this morning, curled up just like he was asleep. He was only 5 months old. I think I gave him everything a hamster could need, I just feel like it must be something I did wrong. He had a lovely new cage for Christmas. Did a change of environment kill him? He didn't look ill. Is it common for hamsters to die so young? I had them when I was younger but I can't remember how long they lived for, I'm sure it was well over a year though.


----------



## Guest

they can have heart attacks and things for no obvious reason. I doubt you did anything wrong at all and I'm so sorry *hugs*

Em
xx


----------



## niki87

Oh hun how awful! Though I have to say are you sure he is dead? It's just this last couple of day it has got a lot colder and they CAN go into hibernation. Might be worth wrapping him up in a towel and rubbing him and popping him on the radiator. But if he starts to smell/gets properly stiff then I'm afraid he died. Could be anything. But worth checking to see......also check heart beat...really close as it will be weaker! xx


----------



## metame

niki87 said:


> Oh hun how awful! Though I have to say are you sure he is dead? It's just this last couple of day it has got a lot colder and they CAN go into hibernation. Might be worth wrapping him up in a towel and rubbing him and popping him on the radiator. But if he starts to smell/gets properly stiff then I'm afraid he died. Could be anything. But worth checking to see......also check heart beat...really close as it will be weaker! xx


^^ agree with that

but if he has died im really sorry


----------



## colette85

my hamster just died 2 at the age of a years old

ive had a few hamsters that have died under 1

ive had hamsters die under 1, 1 got killed at 5months old. 1 hamster died at the age of 2 months old, 1 died at the age of 6 months, 1 died at the age of 7months
my chinese hamster died at 18months old
my longest lived till she was just under 2 years old 


all my youngest ones that died were syrian 

the 2 over 1 were syrians


----------



## Toneeh

I'm so sorry to hear that!
Though, i do think that Niki could be right. Recently i found my mouse nearly dead in the cage...I freaked. She was cold and not moving...The only reason i didnt put her in a box was her whiskers moved...Even her breathing was hard to see...
I did the first thing i could think of...Put her down my top. She was freezing! 
After 15 minutes of thinking she was dead down there...I felt her arm move...

So you reeaally need to check!

Otherwise...It could be a heart attack or even something they was born with...

Again, i'm really sorry about them... *Hugs!*


----------



## Chinquary

Toneeh said:


> I did the first thing i could think of...Put her down my top.


This made me giggle, but brilliant idea. Glad you're moosey was alright.

Woodysausage - Any news on the poor hammie?


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry! It's terrible losing them so young. 

Do try what Niki said! x


----------



## niki87

Yeah hun any news?? Sending hugs regardless!! xx


----------

